# New to site.......here's what I've done so far



## OlderNCautious (Aug 22, 2010)

A couple of years ago I did T-bol only 20 mg/day for 3 months with good gains 

Last year I did Tren/Mast/Winni first injectable cycle for 14 weeks I think.
Great gains but dumb as fuck dosing and no direction.

Recently did a Cyp/Eq cycle for 12 weeks. A little disappointed but I think at 250mg every 5 days I should have gone every three days. Plus the guy who sold it had me taper off of it for a long time.

I have some shoulder issues so I want to go with Test/Deca/Masteron next.

500mg week Test
200mg week Deca
200mg week Masteron

I've never used an AI or PCT so I need to get some education before my next cycle.

I'm 46, 225 lbs, and I struggle to get under 25% bodyfat

Great site!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 22, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*OlderNCautious* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## irish_2003 (Aug 22, 2010)

welcome to ironmagforums!!!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## john200 (Aug 28, 2010)

welcome


----------



## superted (Aug 28, 2010)

That's not enough deca mate

I'll be happy to help you out


----------

